# I cheated, no guilt.



## sweetpinata (Apr 3, 2012)

To spare you all from reading a novel, I'll summarize what's going on. Husband has psoriasis & arthritis. It's flared up and he's been having problems walking for 3 months now. Every yr his psoriasis flares up and prevents sex due to it being on his privates as well as all over his body. Because of his pain, we haven't done anything sexual in more than 3 months. He dislikes making out and when we do make it, it's awkward. We always peck and he's fine with it, I'm not. The sex is great when we do have it. I've been so deprived of it, I messed around with 2 guys and haven't told my husband. I didn't have sex with these guys, I performed oral on them which is very very arousing for me. I don't talk to them nor will I again, it was a one time thing and I got what I needed out of it. I didn't plan on cheating, I didn't stop myself when the opportunity came. 

I'm not proud of it nor do I condone cheating. I would like to know if anyone else has been or is in my situation? Do you love your spouse sooooo much but cheat for whatever reason and not feel guilty? I love my husband more than anything, he's my best friend and we have a great marriage. Is it possible to have a long lasting amazing marriage but cheat without regrets?


----------



## oaksthorne (Mar 4, 2011)

sweetpinata said:


> To spare you all from reading a novel, I'll summarize what's going on. Husband has psoriasis & arthritis. It's flared up and he's been having problems walking for 3 months now. Every yr his psoriasis flares up and prevents sex due to it being on his privates as well as all over his body. Because of his pain, we haven't done anything sexual in more than 3 months. He dislikes making out and when we do make it, it's awkward. We always peck and he's fine with it, I'm not. The sex is great when we do have it. I've been so deprived of it, I messed around with 2 guys and haven't told my husband. I didn't have sex with these guys, I performed oral on them which is very very arousing for me. I don't talk to them nor will I again, it was a one time thing and I got what I needed out of it. I didn't plan on cheating, I didn't stop myself when the opportunity came.
> 
> I'm not proud of it nor do I condone cheating. I would like to know if anyone else has been or is in my situation? Do you love your spouse sooooo much but cheat for whatever reason and not feel guilty? I love my husband more than anything, he's my best friend and we have a great marriage. Is it possible to have a long lasting amazing marriage but cheat without regrets?


No. Can you spell vibrator?


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

Your husband has the right to know what's going on - whether you feel guilty about is your issue, but he does have the right to know. If you perform oral sex on another man and then give your husband a peck on the cheek you've already exposed him to potential sexually transmitted diseases. The man has enough dermatological problems already for goodness sake. I encourage you to be honest with the man you "love more than anything", your "best friend", and with whom you have a "great marriage" rather than lying / hiding gross behavior. If you tell him and he is disgusted by you, well, doesn't he have that right? 

I know I wouldn't want my best friend to treat me that way. Feel free not to feel guilty!! No one will tell you what to feel. But he has the right to know.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

How old are you guys? And kids?


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is a scenero. You get terminal cancer. Your husband finds out you were cheating on him. On top of this you find out you have an STD. You go in for treatment. Your husband ignores you and starts going out and does not explain where he is or what he is doing. You get worse. You husband does not talk to you and starts going places like Europe, the Bahamas and really starts enjoying life. All the while you are sick and dying.

And your husband thinks to himself, man I love my life a whole heck of a lot, she is my best friend, and my marriage is the greatest. Well enough about that I have to go the bus is leaving to take me to the Buckingham Palace.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

wow...


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

sweetpinata said:


> To spare you all from reading a novel, I'll summarize what's going on. Husband has psoriasis & arthritis. It's flared up and he's been having problems walking for 3 months now. Every yr his psoriasis flares up and prevents sex due to it being on his privates as well as all over his body. Because of his pain, we haven't done anything sexual in more than 3 months. He dislikes making out and when we do make it, it's awkward. We always peck and he's fine with it, I'm not. The sex is great when we do have it. I've been so deprived of it, I messed around with 2 guys and haven't told my husband. I didn't have sex with these guys, I performed oral on them which is very very arousing for me. I don't talk to them nor will I again, it was a one time thing and I got what I needed out of it. I didn't plan on cheating, I didn't stop myself when the opportunity came.
> 
> I'm not proud of it nor do I condone cheating. I would like to know if anyone else has been or is in my situation? Do you love your spouse sooooo much but cheat for whatever reason and not feel guilty? *I love my husband more than anything, he's my best friend and we have a great marriage. Is it possible to have a long lasting amazing marriage but cheat without regrets?*


No. Your actions will find a way to bite you in the azz. Plus, the fact that you are here asking questions make me think you must have some regret otherwise it wouldn 't even be on your mind. He's got a medical condition preventing him from having sex, it's not like he is denying you on purpose or out of spite. That in itself should make you ashamed of how you treated him.  And not just once...twice. You will cause him much more pain than his psoriasis will.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> No. Your actions will find a way to bite you in the azz. Plus, the fact that you are here asking questions make me think you must have some regret otherwise it wouldn 't even be on your mind. He's got a medical condition preventing him from having sex, it's not like he is denying you on purpose or out of spite. That in itself should make you ashamed of how you treated him.  And not just once...twice. You will cause him much more pain than his psoriasis will.


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:

Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Nope. Can't say I've ever blown other people when my mate's been sexless (not my husband, but bfs).

Hope you didn't catch anything from these men...you can get genital herpes in your throat, you know. Just cautioning you.

But here, no one is pro-cheating. Dont' think you're going to find much support.


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

You only live once and deserve to be happy, spiritually, mentally, physically and sexually. I would be very understanding in your position. At least you are still in the marriage in some capacity. I wish that the advice on here was not always: counseling and STD.s. That just seems to easy. Yes it is possible to cheat without regrets however this opinion might just be in the minority.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mychoice (Mar 31, 2012)

This has to be a troll.


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

par4 said:


> You only live once and deserve to be happy, spiritually, mentally, physically and sexually.


But at her husband's expense? Isn't that parasitic?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

par4 said:


> You only live once and deserve to be happy, spiritually, mentally, physically and sexually. I would be very understanding in your position. At least you are still in the marriage in some capacity. I wish that the advice on here was not always: counseling and STD.s. That just seems to easy. Yes it is possible to cheat without regrets however this opinion might just be in the minority.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yea. Why worry about reality. Let's all live in fantasyland where selfishness comes first and happiness is all that matters!

No worries about STDs or counseling! It's all about happiness and my one life.

:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

Let me see if I have this correct. If the roles were reversed and you had an injury that prevented you from having sex for 3 months; you would be fine with your husband messing around with other women to meet his sexual needs?

You are a real piece of works. You say how much you love your husband but you cannot go 3 months without sex due to your husband's illness. This is really sad. You need to be honest with your husband what you have done. This is just not all about you. He has a right to know also. You truly are unbelievable selfish and you have no remorse. By the way I know a single woman who caught genital herpes in her mouth from giving oral sex to various men.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

par4 said:


> *You only live once and deserve to be happy, spiritually, mentally, physically and sexually.* I would be very understanding in your position. At least you are still in the marriage in some capacity. I wish that the advice on here was not always: counseling and STD.s. That just seems to easy. *Yes it is possible to cheat without regrets however this opinion might just be in the minority.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I guess happiness in this case excludes trust, respect and honesty. So yes, if you want to be selfish and disregard the consequesnces of your actions then cheating with no regrets is possible. 
Funny but one of the things that make me truly happy is seeing my husband smile and knowing that I am the reason for that smile...(I doubt he'd be smiling much if I was handing out BJ's to strangers while he was incapacitated).


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Your husband should dump you and find himself someone like Mrs T, a woman who values her husband not just in words but in deeds as well.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

sweetpinata said:


> Is it possible to have a long lasting amazing marriage but cheat without regrets?


I think the sky is the limit once you get rid of that pesky little thing that the rest of us call a conscience. I mean ... nobody actually believes those things we say when we're trying to convince that other person to spend the rest of their life with us, do they (well ... except for him, that is)? What he doesn't know won't hurt him, right? Since you cherish the idea of an amazing life, you'll certainly let him make the best of his remissions with a fiesty young woman once your body starts getting all wrinkly and repulsive, won't you?


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

3 months? You only held out for 3 months? For shaaaaaaame.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

morituri said:


> Your husband should dump you and find himself someone like Mrs T, a woman who values her husband not just in words but in deeds as well.


 Thanks Mori, I do value him more than anything, he's the total opposite of the first jackazz I was married to. I want him in my life always.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

If no guilt, then why lie? Why on this site asking questions? If no guilt then what exactly is your question? If you had no guilt your H would know already and you wouldn't need to be here asking for some sort of help. fact is you SHOULD feel guilty because you are a cheater.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

No guilt = no conscience = no soul


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Why do I keep seeing "Deserves happiness", "Deserves to have this and that" from posters?

Since when does anybody on the face of this earth "deserve" anything? There are no promises, nothing is guaranteed, nothing is owed to anyone, no one enters this life with a list of things they "deserve".

You get what you are willing to work for - pure and simple - be it money, happiness, self respect, and the list goes on.

Sorry for the rant. It just irritates me when people justify bad behavior by saying I "deserve" this or that, and that is why I cheated and lied.


----------



## mychoice (Mar 31, 2012)

Love it TDSC60...LOVE IT!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Fly by post


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

TDSC60 said:


> Why do I keep seeing "Deserves happiness", "Deserves to have this and that" from posters?
> 
> Since when does anybody on the face of this earth "deserve" anything? There are no promises, nothing is guaranteed, nothing is owed to anyone, no one enters this life with a list of things they "deserve".
> 
> ...


 :iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## calif_hope (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you have any guilt for treating your husband like a fool, the lies, the deceit. My cousin who was a BH still, years later, has trouble with the fact that he had interaction in his community with his FWW(ex) AP.....the AP shaking his hand, sitting in meetings - not knowing this guy was f%#king his wife.....he wonders what the AP was thinking - he of course imagines the worse.

You husband deserves to know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## me2pointoh (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I have rheumatoid arthritis and would be devestated! What does "in sickness and in health" mean to you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

